# pic of my 200sx



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

my 95 200sx se

this is kind of shitty pic but it portrays a little something.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride 

Moved to Members Rides Forum.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nice car. Do you have anymore pics to show?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo man,
It was nice meeting you at the Pizza Meet last month.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i dont have any good pics lately cuz my digital camera is broken ass but i'll try to get some. when are those damn carbon hoods gunna be out that you were talkin about StealthB14? anyway latee dudes


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

what front end is that? And what did it cost you/ where?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*its the r33*

its the r-33 front end. i got it for 380 shipped for streetweaponkits.com. it fits pretty well. it really sucked cuz 5 days after i got it painted and put on i hit a raccoon and cracked it. anyway, ill wait til after winter to fix it but its not too noticeable anyway. later


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

what did it take to get it fitted? was it a pain?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*nope*

i put it on myself and im only 16 soooo. it doesnt fit quite right under the headlights but nothing noticeable and its VERY thick and durable so its a quality front peice.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

cool...cool... Cause I'm back in the market for one And I think it looks pimp on your ride. Did you have to take the front bumper incert out? Ya know the black bumper part?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*cutting*

oh yeah,
the part where it indents up above the liscence plate has to be cut a little bit so it can fit over the black bumper. not difficult to do though.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

aight cool beans. I'm going to look into it.. Thanx bro. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

btw, I don't see it pictured... Was that the total price?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah. it was $275 plus shipping and it came out to $380. later bro


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm guessing it the black and white pic on ther site correct?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah that would be the one


----------

